# spider mites.....rose?



## techrons78 (Jul 2, 2015)

Can I use sns anytime of flowering? I am in my 7th week of flowering.....what should I do? I already have sns on the way to my house..I just sont know howc to use it or when. Thank you


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes, you can use it in the 7th week. Use it as directed every other day for three times.  Then watch for more.  Good luck on the borg.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'd put them in the tub and wash them suckers off as best I could first....... at 7 weeks I'm not sure putting anything on them to kill them is a good idea.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2015)

I have smoked my share of mites.  Dont like thinking about it usually.

Make sure you do it three times.  The eggs, will hatch new ones after the first spray.

Good luck to you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2015)

Depends on when you are harvesting.  Instructions say to discontinue 2 weeks before harvest.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 3, 2015)

week 7 spider mites---i would recommend a large dose of co2---u can use a paper towel to wipe the webbing----seal the room and blast with co2---blast them 2-3 times every couple days for a week---the co2 will kill the adults but does not seem to kill eggs---this will get you to harvest time without changing the taste of the flower when u harvest


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2015)

At 7 weeks you have at least 2 weeks left, right or more?


----------



## techrons78 (Jul 5, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> At 7 weeks you have at least 2 weeks left, right or more?



Yes 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

SNS is not that strong. Hurry and do it.  Also, it might help to know when you harvest them the SM leave. So some folks put sticky tangle foot on the hangers at each end to catch the mites as they leave. I assume as the plant drys and the new eggs hatch they will leave as well. 

Good luck.


----------



## techrons78 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> SNS is not that strong. Hurry and do it.  Also, it might help to know when you harvest them the SM leave. So some folks put sticky tangle foot on the hangers at each end to catch the mites as they leave. I assume as the plant drys and the new eggs hatch they will leave as well.
> 
> Good luck.



I got rid of them..I am using the 209 on the plants in veg to get it systematic.thx for your help rose


----------

